# Undergrounding



## Gaia Seca

Pessoal, se alguém tiver como ajudar, preciso disso pra hoje! 
"Meditation can be “*ungrounding*” for people who are developing psychosis or have a serious mental illness." . Ou seja, a meditação  pode  piorar o estado do indivíduo que sofre de doença mental. Realmente, tá difícil encontrar um termo pra "underground"...


----------



## englishmania

Não consigo perceber o significado de ungrounding aí. É mesmo negativo como disse? Não poderá ser_ libertador_?


----------



## gabrielnd

*Undergrounding* mesmo ou *ungrounding*?


----------



## Joca

A frase soa estranha sem mais contexto. Pensei em "desestabilizadora". Mas...


----------



## gabrielnd

Se for ungrounding, simplesmente significa que a pessoa "perderia o chão", não? Daí faz sentido.


----------



## GamblingCamel

Joca said:


> Pensei em "desestabilizadora".


Gaia, since you have to meet a deadline today, my advice is to take Joca's suggestion, run with it and never look back !!


----------



## Gaia Seca

Bom, a palavra é “ungrounding” mesmo. E a idéia talvez seja, mesmo, de perder o chão, ou divagar demais, já que se trata de um processo que pode não ser recomendado para psicóticos (que já divagam). Os psicóticos podem "viajar" demais com a meditação. Gosto da sugestão do Joca... Mas parece que ainda não "pegou a veia".


----------



## coolbrowne

Compreende-se a pressa, mas de nada adianta sem o contexto específico


Gaia Seca said:


> ... preciso disso pra hoje!


Seria essencial saber:
Se o termo é un*der*grounding ou ungrounding.
O quê vem antes e deposi do fragmento dado.
Qual o tema e o propósito do documento a ser traduzido.
Sem estabelecer o que está acontecendo é impossível entender o que diz o original. Sem isto, vira adivinhação e/ou aposta.

Saudações


----------



## GamblingCamel

coolbrowne said:


> Compreende-se a pressa, mas de nada adianta sem o contexto específico


Hiya Cool.
I'll bet my bottom dollar that it's UNGROUNDING.  That's a cliche expression in contemporary psychological texts. 
I don't think we need any more information, given the reference to psychosis + mental illness. 

UNDERGROUNDING would be very cool .. quite deathly poetic .. but I doubt the EN author is _that _original.


----------



## Gaia Seca

"*Ilógico/irracional*"! "A meditação pode ser *um processo ilógico/irracional* para as pessoas que estão desenvolvendo psicose ou que sofrem de doença mental grave". O que acham?


----------



## Joca

Desenraizar? Fazer perder/abalar o senso da realidade? Fazer levitar? Desestruturar? 

Uma pergunta: no original, o termo aparece entre aspas, ou foi você que nos apresentou assim?


----------



## Gaia Seca

All right, the term is UNGROUNDING. 
Yes, "a cliche expression in contemporary psychological texts"
So, what about it? Something like "wandering"? Or illogical, irrational...


----------



## Gaia Seca

Joca, o texto está entre aspas.


----------



## Joca

Você tem meios de consultar o autor? Um email talvez? Alguns autores são muito solícitos com os tradutores. Assim saberia exatamente o que ele quis dizer.


----------



## Gaia Seca

Joca said:


> Você tem meios de consultar o autor? Um email talvez? Alguns autores são muito solícitos com os tradutores. Assim saberia exatamente o que ele quis dizer.



Joca, não tenho esse acesso, infelizmente. Certamente, os autores seriam muito solícitos, mas não tenho como acessá-los...


----------



## machadinho

Gaia Seca said:


> Ou seja, a meditação  pode  piorar o estado do indivíduo que sofre de doença mental.



Nociva?


----------



## Gaia Seca

machadinho said:


> Nociva?



Depende muitíssimo do caso. É natural que pessoas com sintomas de psicose devam receber tratamentos diferenciados em quaisquer circunstâncias, inclusive nessa.  Em casos mais graves, o que se recomenda é o acompanhamento do psiquiatra, que, com certeza, será quem vai definir se é ou não um processo nocivo *para aquela pessoa*. Cada caso é um caso... Não sei se "nociva" encaixaria...


----------



## coolbrowne

Obrigado pela resposta, *Gaia Seca*. Com o vaivém do Web, acabou entrando no fio antes da minha pergunta.

Creio que _não_ é isto:





Gaia Seca said:


> "*Ilógico/irracional*"!


O que o texto diz é que a meditação pode fazer com que determinadas pessoas percam seu sentido de _estar com os pés no chão_ ("grounded"), donde o autor _inventou_ (note as já citadas aspas) "ungrounding". Em português seria _desnorteante_, mas não soa tão bem. Melhor rearranjar assim:
A meditação pode fazer com que pessoas no processo de densenvolvimento de psicoses, ou que sofrem de doença mental severa, *fiquem desnorteadas*.​Saudações


----------



## machadinho

gabrielnd said:


> Se for ungrounding, simplesmente significa que a pessoa "perderia o chão", não? Daí faz sentido.


A sugestão de gabrielnd parece boa. Pensou nela?


----------



## Gaia Seca

coolbrowne said:


> Obrigado pela resposta, *Gaia Seca*. Com o vaivém do Web, acabou entrando no fio antes da minha pergunta.
> 
> Creio que _não_ é isto:O que o texto diz é que a meditação pode fazer com que determinadas pessoas percam seu sentido de _estar com os pés no chão_ ("grounded"), donde o autor _inventou_ (note as já citadas aspas) "ungrounding". Em português seria _desnorteante_, mas não soa tão bem. Melhor rearranjar assim:A meditação pode fazer com que pessoas no processo de densenvolvimento de psicoses, ou que sofrem de doença mental severa, *fiquem desnorteadas*.​Saudações



Ok. E o que você chamaria, nesse mesmo contexto, de “*grounding activities*”, importanto a idéia de se proporcionarem a esses pacientes atividades... "pé no chão", "racionais", "regulares" "normais" (tipo, sono regular, alimentação regular, exercícios)?


----------



## Gaia Seca

Ok. E o que você chamaria, nesse mesmo contexto, de “*grounding activities*”,  importanto a idéia de se proporcionarem a esses pacientes atividades...  "pé no chão", "racionais", "regulares" "normais" (tipo, sono regular,  alimentação regular, exercícios)?


----------



## Gaia Seca

Pessoal, encontrei uma palavra! "Desestabilizadora". _A meditação pode ser "desestabilizadora" para as pessoas que estão desenvolvendo psicose, ou que têm um transtorno mental grave_. Acho que posso exclamar, "Eureka!"


----------



## englishmania

Mas o Joca já tinha dito isso.......


----------



## GamblingCamel

englishmania said:


> Mas o Joca já tinha dito isso.......


lol and I said 3 hours ago, "Gaia, since you have to meet a deadline today, my advice is to take Joca's suggestion, run with it and never look back !!"


----------



## englishmania

Exactly...


----------



## Gaia Seca

Gosh! Churning and churning made me really out of my mind! 
Thanks you all, especially Joca!


----------



## anaczz

Gaia Seca said:


> Gosh! Churning and churning made me really out of my mind!
> Thanks you all, especially Joca!


 Are you ungrounded?


----------



## Gaia Seca

anaczz said:


> Are you ungrounded?



kkk!!! For sure! Not at the point of being psychotic, though!


----------



## Gaia Seca

Bem, afinal, o resultado foi um pouco diferente... Decidi por "insóbria" - a meditação pode ser "*insóbria*" para as pessoas que estão desenvolvendo psicose..." Valeu, pessoal, indeed!!


----------



## Joca

Mas Gaia, essa palavra - insóbria - é tão incomum. Você está seguro de sua escolha?


----------



## Gaia Seca

Joca said:


> Mas Gaia, essa palavra - insóbria - é tão incomum. Você está seguro de sua escolha?


Bom, consultei o responsável pelo trabalho (não os autores), e a idéia de "insóbria" foi mais aceita, talvez pelo fato de dar mais a idéia de "pés fora do chão", de "insobriedade", "divagação". O argumento é que "desestabilizadora/desestabilizante" também dá margem à idéia de "estabilizar = permanecer, ficar, não somente ´no chão`, mas em algum estado emocional/espiritual". 
Ai, que a linguagem é um quebra-cabeça delicioso!


----------

